# Pfad im html angeben



## Pudelchen (20. Dez 2004)

Ich hoffe das ist dir richtige Forum stelle fuer mein Problem.
wenn ich mein Applet mit dem html woanders laden will, wo muss ich dann den Pfad eingeben, wo meine .class Datei liegt?
Weil wenn ich naemlich an der Stelle <APPLET CODE=".."...> den Code eingebe, dann wird dass ganze als .class Datei angesehen, was natuerlich nicht funktioniert. Muss ich vielleicht den Pfad mit // angeben, oder wie sonst?
Hoeffentlich weiss jemand was ich mein


----------



## dotlens (20. Dez 2004)

bin nicht sicher ob ich verstehe was du willst.
wo dein applet liegt kannst du angeben. wenn du nur den dateinamen angibst, wird im gleichen verzeichnis gesucht, wie das html liegt. du kannst jedoch auch absolute pfade angeben... empfehl ich dir aber nicht umbedingt, da sich die verzeichnisstruktur mal ändern kann...


----------



## Pudelchen (20. Dez 2004)

Es geht nur um einen Text, ich glaube das mit dem absoluten Pfad waere nicht schlecht. Wo muesste ich dass dann eingeben? also mals hier meine html-Stucktur, ganz kinderleicht:

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Capacity</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>



<APPLET code="CapBerechnung.class" width=700 height=400>
</APPLET>
</P>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## Pudelchen (20. Dez 2004)

ich meinte es geht um einen TEST nicht text. Sorry


----------



## dotlens (20. Dez 2004)

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Capacity</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>



<APPLET code="c:\ordner1\unterOrdner\CapBerechnung.class" width=700 height=400>
</APPLET>
</P>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## Pudelchen (20. Dez 2004)

Und dass funktioniert wenn ich mein html woanders gespeichert habe als die .class Datei? Weil ich glaub so habe ich es schon ausprobiert und dann wird versucht  der ganze Pfad als .class zu finden


----------



## dotlens (20. Dez 2004)

glaub ich kaum, da "\" im dateiname nicht erlaubt ist. 
probiers doch einfach aus!!!!!!


----------

